# استفسار من خريجي الميكاترونكس \الجامعة الهاشمية\الجامعة الردنية



## حازم حازم حازم ح (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا طالب سنة اولى
وقدامي الفرصة اني اغير تخصصي
والسؤالي كتالي
هل في فرص للعمل في الاردن في مجال الميكاترونكس
واذا في حدا اتوظف بعد اكم من شهر من تخرجو وجد الوظيفة وايش طبيعة العمل
وبرضو خارج الاردن هل في فرص عمل
وبدي لو سمحتو جواب صريح
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## yasir_abd (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بعدك سنفوووور ليش مستعجل الارزاق بيد الله 
على كل في فرص للعمل بالاردن وخارج الاردن اكيد
الوظائف بتتنوع في عندك تصميم وتركيب واشراف للوحات التحكم والعمل داخل المصانع اشراف وصيانة اعطال خطوط الانتاج والعمل على انظمة التحكم (scada) وغيرها كثير
لا تخاف التخصص جيد جدا ومطلوب انشاء الله


----------



## حازم حازم حازم ح (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتيير


----------



## رائد نبيل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

لأ خاف ، التخصص مش منيح و أنا قاعد بدور على شغل


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

طولو بالكو شباب شو منيح مش منيح 
ارجوكم الميكاترونكس هو خيار الاذكياء
على كل حال ما حدا يخاف من الميكاترونكس ........ it is the best


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن استفسااار 
هل الميكاترونكس قريب من تخصص الكهروميكانيك؟؟؟!!!؟؟!؟؟!؟!؟؟؟؟
ما الاختلاف؟؟
صديقكم جديد على قصص الجامعه


----------



## رامي بزاري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا
الميكاترونيكس هوا نفسه الكهروميكانيك بس اتغير اسمها عشان دخل الكومبيوتر بالتخصص بعدين من ليش خايف من هسه وانتا لسا بسنه اولى انبسط بالجامعه هلا ما تفكر بالمستقبل الايام الي انتا فيها هلا بس تخلص حتصير تحكي يا ريت ما خلصت انبسط بالجامعه وانا مهندس ميكاترونيكس وبقلك في شغل كتييييييييييير سواء جوا الاردن او بره ولسا انتا لسا معك وقت التخصص بكبر وبكبر وعبين ما تتخرج بكون العالم كله عرف ايش يهني ميكاترونيكس مع العلم انو كل العالم بعرفو الا العالم العربيبس التخصص ممتاز جدا جدا والمجال الي بشتغل بيه اهم ايشي يكون ميكاترونيكس وهيني اول ما تخرجت اشتغلت بالخليج والحمد لله واذا مصمم اتحول لتخصص تاني بنصحك بالهندسه المدنيه لانها سهله مقارنه مع الهندسات التانيه وبنفس الوقت مطلوبه لدرجه مش طبيعيه بس نصيحتي خليك بالميكاترونيكس وشكرا


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي رامي عنجد انا بشكرك من قلبي لأنك ريحتني بكلامك كتييييييير 
بعدين انا و الحمد لله استقريت ورسيت على هندسة الميكاترونكس لأنه فعلا تخصص .
شكرا . :14: ​


----------



## aqaqaq (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا
انا بنصح ايا سنفور مكاترونكس يحاول يغير تخصصه في اقرب وقت 
لانه ما عليه طلب 
والي بيفهم بيروح هندسه مدنيه او ميكانيك


----------



## رائد نبيل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يعني بصراحة في الميكاترونيكس لا أنتا ميكانيك و لا انتا كهربا ، يعني ما في شخصية هندسية مستقلة.
نفسي أشوف مجال واحد ما بنفع في إلا مهندس الميكاترونيكس و بس . ( مجال شغل طبعا مش مجال نظري ِ) 
يعني مثلا ، المصاعد بشتغل فيها مهندس كهربا أو ميكانيك و بيكون ما شاء الله عليه . بس التمديدات الصحية مثلا ما بنفع إلا ميكانيك ، و محطات توليد الكهرباء ما بنفع إلا بور و هكذا


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني الاخوة الاعزاء من الهندسه الميكانيكيه او من اي جهة كانت لا تحاولو التقليل من التخصص.......
((ولا تبخسوا الناس اشياءهم)) 
صدق الله العظيم


----------

